# Great Cellists



## Cortision

I have a hazy idea of who some of the great pianist and violinists are; these seem to be the instruments that get most of the glory; perhaps they are the most popular instruments (In classical music at least) for people to learn, and so the competition and the interest is higher.

Sadly, however, I don't have much of an idea when it comes to the Cello. The great names I have heard of are:

Pablo Casals
Msitislav Rostropovitch
Jacqueline du Pre
Yo Yo Ma

There must be so many more, so I am looking for information from those of you are more knowledgeable. Which cellists do you most admire?


----------



## Aramis

Check out Mischa Maisky. He's Sylvester Stallone's bro.


----------



## kg4fxg

*3*

Anne Gastinel
Denise Djokic
Han Na Chang


----------



## Polednice

Note also Steven Isserlis and Torleif Thedéen:

View attachment 708
View attachment 709


Personally, I can't stand Yo Yo Ma  'Slava will always be my cello hero!


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

Cortision said:


> There must be so many more, so I am looking for information from those of you are more knowledgeable. Which cellists do you most admire?


Anner Bylsma!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

My thoughts here.

And (for those not hep to the code)- the reference to 'The Aristocrat' in the post by *opus67* following it is apropos to _Fournier_.


----------



## Lukecash12

Alexander Ivashkin
Mstislav Rostropovich
Alban Gerhardt


----------



## Taneyev

Rostropovich
Starker
Fournier
Marechall
Rose
Feuermann
Knushevitsky
Shafran
Janigro


----------



## cultchas

Cortision said:


> Sadly, however, I don't have much of an idea when it comes to the Cello. The great names I have heard of are:
> 
> Pablo Casals
> Msitislav Rostropovitch
> Jacqueline du Pre
> Yo Yo Ma
> 
> There must be so many more, so I am looking for information from those of you are more knowledgeable. Which cellists do you most admire?


Thats a great list you have there. You cant go wrong with that four people. Plus...

Pierre Fournier
Gregor Piatigorsky

But Emanuel Feuermann is my most favorite cellist with due respects to all the names mentioned.










You can check out his performance here with a "smoking" finale (thanks to marking19):






Happy Listening! 



Aramis said:


> Check out Mischa Maisky. He's Sylvester Stallone's bro.


LOL at Aramis' post  So its cello instead of an M60


----------



## joen_cph

Funny Raphael Wallfisch hasn´t been here until now; 
have only heard very good recordings from him, such
as the Kabalevsky 2nd Cto on chandos cd and the Barber 
on virgin cd.
Kathrine Georgian is also a very good one of the Russian
school, as can be heard in, for instance, the Denisov Cto.

And Kyril Rudin has made excellent Myaskovsky discs 
(the sonatas and the concerto on arte nova), but seems 
less consistent.

One that I find certainly _bad_, at least from what I´ve heard of her, is Ofra Harnoy; her tone and technique seem poor, in contrast to the marketing apparatus around her.


----------



## handlebar

Hard to find any better names than the ones listed above. I don't dislike Yo Yo Ma at all and like his Bach Cello Suites on Sony but that's about it. He did a tremendous job on the Crouching Tiger soundtrack though. 

Jim


----------



## peters123

In my opinion they all are great because their music renditions were awesome.


----------

